# Extra Heater Controls



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

I have these extra heater controls in my Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f, when I bought it the salesman said he thought these were controls to boost the cab heating.
With all the hot weather we have had I have not used the cab heating, so have not tried them out.
Could someone tell what these are actually for, are they to be used as well as the normal heating controls or are they independant
Thanks Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it is additional heating and independant of the dashboard controls
The left knob is the heating control valve. This dictates how much of the engine coolant is diverted through a heater matrix in the hab area, often near the door (on mine below the fridge). The right knob is the fan speed control.

If you turn the fan on full speed you'll probably discover where it is :lol:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

On our Rapido it vented from the base of the French Bed. Worked a treat.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The secondary heater in our MH is extremely good - in winter with the cab heater and secondary heater going full bore as we drive along, it's like a sauna after half an hour!

Just to mention that on our MH which has the additional heater matrix in the Habitation area (in our case, under one of the dinette seats), it's a "slave" to the main cab heater.

Thus you do have to have the cab heating set to "Hot" in order that hot water can then flow through the pipes under the MH floor to the secondary heater matrix. Setting the secondary heater to "hot" without the cab heater already being set to "hot" doesn't give us any heat in the Habitation area.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats Great Thanks for all the information, Hopefully it will be a long while before I will have to turn the heating on, lol


----------

